# quite a find



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

i was in a lfs store today and i saw a couple names written on tanks that i didn't recognize. i took pics of the shrimp in the tanks and came home to find out what they really were. they ended up being harlequins and cardinals

cardinal:



harlequin:



they were $6.99 a peice which seems low to me, but im not sure bc ive never seen these guys for sale. should i buy some while theyre there or do you think i could get some for less somewhere else? also, would these two species be ok in the same tank together?


----------



## ferris89 (Jul 31, 2008)

I have never seen these before at all!! they are gorgeous!!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Jack which store in Houston has them?


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

That is a very good price! Doubt you will see them for less anywhere.

Cheers, Bill


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

ya ive read theyre hard to keep so i doubt i will buy any. if they were easier to deal with id get plenty of them but im pretty new to this kinda stuff. they were at city pets.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

That is an incredible price for those shrimp! The few places I have seen that sell them online are asking $100+ for 5 or 6 of them...crazy prices.

Of the two species you mentioned, the Cardinal seem much easier to keep alive. Quite a few hobbyists have reported successfully breeding them as well. From what I've read, they require high pH high temp conditions (pH 8.0+ and temps of around 86 is what I remember reading).

If I could find a LFS around here that could get Cardinals at that price, I'd give them a try in a second...


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

well theyre probably gone now i bet houstonfishfanatic bought them all


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

wait a minute

i found this:

http://www.azgardens.com/shrimpfactory.php

the 13th shrimp is like exactly what i saw in the store...i think. it looks more simiar than the pics ive seen of harlequins.

they call it a black forest shrimp and they sell them for $2.89 a peice...


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

You can find more info about them here.

http://www.planetinverts.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=71


----------



## kelvin2go (Apr 6, 2008)

it look very nice and nice price.~ but it seem not same water parameter with CRS.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

the picture of the "black forest shrimp" is just a pic of a harlequin. the other pic they show isn't even of the same shrimp and ive read reports that they just send you bumblebee looking shrimp


----------



## AquaVu (Nov 30, 2007)

I would buy them all and resale some of them. Those are amazing prices. Nice find!


----------

